
Consider Ionic for Your Next App - ntaso
https://medium.com/@cmaasd/consider-ionic-for-your-next-app-b0dc94669816
======
setzer22
My experience with ionic has not been very pleasant. I don't know if I did
anything wrong, but basically adding something more complex than buttons and
text boxes resulted in very bad performance.

We ended up dropping the framework after struggling to include an interactive
map into our app, anything web based didn't perform decently even on high-end
devices.

Another minor annoyance was not being able to quickly reload the app on the
device. However, the browser integration made the dev experience more than
decent.

This was some time ago, so I'm curious to hear other people's experience on
the matter. Maybe things have gotten better performance-wise!

